# Assault on a Christmas Village



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Let me explain. Every year for Christmas, my mom takes out a miniature Christmas village diorama (out of a heavy as hell box I get to carry down from the attic every year) that she then arranges on the stand above my family's television set. Last year I decided to take out some of my W40K minis (I don't play the game but I do on occasion buy some box sets and assemble and paint them) and spread them out through the village. It went unnoticed for a while and this year I've decided to do the same thing. At the moment I have Skulltaker about to decapitate Mrs. Claus, an Imperial Guard sniper in the elves' treehouse, and a Space Wolf sneaking around the reindeer training school. I'm going to add one or two minis a day, and see how long it takes for them to be noticed this year. So what do y'all think? Picture may follow.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

this is inventive, i might take up your cause and try to add some 40k mayhem to our house


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Pics are a requisite.

You have your orders, now post man post.


Cheers,

FFX


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Here's one picture, it doesn't have the sniper or the daemon but if you look closely enough you can make out the Space Wolf's legs. It'll have more mayhem soon enough.


----------



## Lestat (Oct 16, 2011)

I spotted the legs! 

Might have to try this one myself.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I love the idea i'd like to see how this progresses


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

For everyone who is not Lestat, the legs are beneath the reindeer's neck.


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

Its funny because me and a few friends where looking at the 'Christmas village' decorations at a local store and we pretty much agreed, "where others see decorations, we see terrain ideas." cant wait to see more infiltrators, this Santa person must be some sort of rouge psyker.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

HAHAHAHA, this is a great idea. I can just see my wifes face now if I did that. "What the hell is this?" LMAO, please let us know how it progresses.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

And here I was creating terrain from scraps. 

My sister usually sets out her Christmas village diorama around this time--I don't know though, I think the scale is off for me to do it. I may try it with some 15mm minis I have.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> My sister usually sets out her Christmas village diorama around this time--I don't know though, I think the scale is off for me to do it. I may try it with some 15mm minis I have.


The scale is wildly off for me, Mrs. Claus vastly outweighs the Skulltaker, and the elves can look the space marines in the eye, but that doesn't really matter. In the possible fanfic that may come of this, they're all mutant heretics who have no place in the W40K universe.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Worldkiller said:


> In the possible fanfic that may come of this, they're all mutant heretics who have no place in the W40K universe.


When you say "they" do you mean the marines or the elves?

I won't be able to do a version of it as my sister has decided not to put the village out in deference to my mother who picked up new display items this year.


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

Your pics are broken.

Need more pics of this!


----------

